# looking for a new club!!!!!!!!



## CHRISLOVERLOVER1 (Jul 30, 2010)

I know I am about to get a lot of flap for this but I am going to ask for it anyway….I am looking for a lease or a spot in a club to hunt. No big deal right…but here is my situation… I want an all natural hunting club if possible…let me explain…I see these guys on tv and around the shop with all of these massive deer they have harvested. All killed over a food plot or heaven forbid the famed yellow acorns. And I am sorry I have tried and tried to wrap my head around it and I just can’t. it all just doesn’t feel like hunting to me. I have a close friend that hunt’s  south west texas one week a year. Every year the same result a monster hung on the wall. Well I decided to go with him last year. We had the perfect set up.  Knee high mesquite trees.  Scrapes and rubs  as far as the eye can see…then we pull up in the mule and here it takes a turn. Immediately he starts pouring out corn. We start a trail of yellow false gold and literally doe’s start feeding before the bag is emptied…I will admit I had a great week with my friends…saw a high amount of animals…saw my first wild hog and a full strut turkey  which was amazing, but I never pulled the trigger. I just couldn’t do it. I am sorry but THIS AINT HUNTING!!!!! I am a hI don’t know what it is but I just miss the old days. About this time of year you get your hunting property you scout for a week or so you find the perfect spot and you set up your stand. Opening day you show up before daylight. And then…you HUNT. You WAIT…You SHOOT. You feel the Thrill of the kill. The knowing that you out smarted something, you paid your dues and was greatly rewarded. So I guess that is what I am seeking an all natural club or organization to join. Any ideas..thoughts…prayers!!!!


----------



## shdw633 (Jul 30, 2010)

You can join any club and hunt that way.  I have never been in a lease where they made you hunt a certain way, I have always been free to hunt the deer anyway I wanted.  If you are looking for a club that hunt's exactly the way you do I would recommend you find a buddy that hunt's like you and pick up a couple hundred acres for the two of you to share.


----------



## easbell (Jul 30, 2010)

Come join our club. No baiting allowed and the food plots are there to help the deer reach their full potenial.  Many of the stands are in known funnels and travel routes. There are still plenty of places that are still undiscovered. 2700 acres with 10 members max. Looks more like 7 or so this year. We also have hogs which can be fun to hunt. The club is located in Wilkinson County just South of Milledgeville.


----------



## lilbit2004 (Jul 31, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## Buck Hunter (Jul 31, 2010)

I have a new 478 acre lease in Warren County. Plenty of deer and turkey. This land borders Ogeechee river road . There are several streams, a swamp and a mixture of pines, hardwoods and oaks. We have a camp site that has been approved for power so we are working on getting power to the campsite. I also provide a free tracking service for all club members using my 8 year old beagle with a great track record . We need 5 more members. Membership is $650.00
Call or e-mail Wayne at 770-315-6895 or wayne.lively@hotmail.com.


----------



## namron44 (Aug 3, 2010)

I've got 360 acres available in Wilcox Co. 5 mi N of Abbeville
retsod4@gmail.com


----------



## Lt Dan (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi, I have a 167 acres parcel in Randolph County for lease. It has not had a food plot in 2 years. I also have a 370 acre lease in Clay County that  I am either going to lease outright or get a couple of members to help make the payment. I don't hunt food plots or from condos. Mostly  climbers or ground blinds. Sometimes a ladder but only where a climber won't work. Dan 229-732-3748


----------



## GAGE (Aug 3, 2010)

Sounds like you should buy a WMA stamp and have at it.


----------



## maximusmagee (Aug 25, 2010)

Hunting Club, Taliaferro County near Crawfordville with deer and turkey. Approximately 1000 acres. Camp sites, cook house, food plots, lots of hardwoods. No drugs or alcohol. Children/Grandchildren allowed. $650/TBD
Call Craig – 770-428-3214 or Joe 770-881-5288 or Bob 770-436-4391 - email craigmagee@bellsouth.net


----------



## jmartin88 (Aug 25, 2010)

need to give me a call thats the wayi hunt never killed a big buck over corn or foodplot but my wall is full i scout and i hunt where the big ones are and the club im in has they on it give me a call JASON@478-494-2275 THIS LAND IS RIVER FRONTAGE ON THE OGEECHEE RIVER 1629 acres


----------



## DBHunter (Aug 28, 2010)

Interesting position, and not too different from a large number of hunters I think.  Like you, I never have understood the attraction of luring deer to bait and then shooting one.  Worse still, a friend tried to get to go caribou "hunting" with him.  You sit at a river crossing watching hundreds of caribou streaming by, pick out one and shoot it.  It's guys like this that will one day cause all hunting to be banned.

Almost all clubs today have some type of food plot program.  It really does help, especially during the stress periods of late winter and late summer.  A club like ours for example has 44 foodplots on 3450 acres.  The total acerage planted is probably around a hundred acres leaving 3350 acres of natural habitat.  Maybe that's the way I should describe it.  Anyway, if you have not found what you're looking for, check out my post on Devil's Backbone on the lease group or call me at the numbers below.

Good luck and I hope you find what you're looking for.

Jim Faulkner
706-655-2198
706-457-1580 cell
jimfaulkner1@gmail.com


----------



## msussmann (Sep 7, 2010)

*hunting club*

We are probably what you want, 1000 acres, $700, 20east miles east of Columbus, family type club, primative camping, all state rules enforced, call me 770 941 8196 Mark


----------



## timber ghost (Sep 7, 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

********** CALLING ALL HUNTERS **********

SMOKE HILL ROD & GUN CLUB

Is currently looking for (full & partial) members 


We currently have 640 acres of Richmond & Burke County Hunting Land. AND ARE NEGOTIATING ANOTHER 500 ACRES

There are 2 seperate tracts, The larger of the 2 tracts is 400 acres of Burke County farm land.
This tract has fields, hard wood draws, pond and branch.

The smaller 240 acre. tract is located on the Richmond County side of the line less than 5 minutes away. 
This tract is a mix of hard wood bottoms and funnels with planted & free ranging pines as well as swamp bottoms, also a creek runs through it.

And the last 500 acre tract being negotiated is located within a 4 to 5 mile area of the other 2 properties.
It is a wood lot with several natural clearings throughout, creeks, wet weather and yr. round ponds.
power lines.


TYPES OF MEMBERSHIPS AVAILABLE:


FULL MEMBERSHIP = $750. YR. Includes "ALL" hunting, fishing, camping and year round property access.

RABBIT ONLY MEMBERSHIP = $375. YR. Includes seasonal access to hunt rabbits or run rabbit dogs
members will have the privilege of running and training their dogs 
on the property at anytime starting from the 3rd week in Dec. up until Sept. 1st (with the exception of turkey season)

TURKEY ONLY MEMBERSHIP = $375. YR.

(PICS. in the clubs looking for members section under Burke/Richmond County club) 


If interested call...cell#(770) 710-2295... If no answer, please leave a voice message with your name and number 

and I will return your call ASAP.


----------

